# All Things Shiny



## Troutsqueezer (Oct 27, 2009)

Ah, nothing better than silver and gold, so shiny you just have to touch it... HEY! Don't touch that! *knuppel2*

I still have to make a couple of parts for this wobbler like the cylinder and piston but so far I'm pleased, considering it's my first one. I love the artistic aspect of model engines as much as anything else. 

Had some Cocobolo left from my wood turning days for the stand. Still have to trim the crankshaft to length and attach the flywheel, as you can tell. 

-trout


----------



## black85vette (Oct 27, 2009)

That is going to look great. I love Cocobolo. It has such rich grain and color. Looks like the colors are going to look great together.


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking fantastic!!!
Love the polish you have on those parts!!

Will be watching for more pics...


----------



## cfellows (Oct 27, 2009)

Gorgeous work, Trout!

Chuck


----------



## Metal Butcher (Oct 27, 2009)

Lookin good! :bow:

I like the wood you used. It's little touches like that (artistic) that make a build stand out and be noticed. 

I'm putting that wood on my wish list. 

-MB


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 27, 2009)

Niiiiice finish on the flywheel.
Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 27, 2009)

Beautiful craftsmanship!

 :bow: :bow: :bow:

Rick


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Nov 8, 2009)

Almost done. Still have to make the steam connector, oil it up and put the pedal to the metal. 

It never would have come out this nice on my first try had it not been for many people. My thanks to all those who put in the effort in this forum by creating and maintaining it, by asking the questions and those who provide the answers. Anyone who posts an idea or picture of a project or a workshop, you should know that somewhere, somehow, you have influenced somebody, maybe next door, maybe on the other side of the world. 

I'm one step closer to that third scale, hit and miss IC engine dressing up my shop. I'm a patient man, a single cylinder wobbler was a nice beginning.

-trout


----------



## black85vette (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice pictures and some fine work there. Thm:


----------



## Twmaster (Nov 8, 2009)

Gee thats purdy!

Nice work. A little elbow grease pays off in the 'bling' department!


----------



## eskimobob (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, that looks great 8)


----------



## dsquire (Nov 10, 2009)

Troutsqueezer 

Great looking little engine there. It certainly is one that you can be proud to show off. Glad to see that your enjoying yourself on the forum. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Maryak (Nov 10, 2009)

Trout,

Nice job - great bling. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

